# Need Help!



## ter (Oct 25, 2012)

I am hoping someone here might help me understand how to deal with my situation. Here are the details. I have had IBS for several years, all starting after a bacteria infection that hospitalized me. After release, I suffered massive fatigue and weight loss, and so was examined for an almost unthinkable number of diseases. All came up negative. I have had my gut looked at all the way up to a colonoscopy as well as endoscopy. Everything looks normal.

So after all this I have learned to live with my IBS. One symptom, somewhat new, 6 months or so now, is that after passing stool, whether solid or lose, 70% or so of the time I find my rectum leaking brown fluid after a period of time. I pass the stool in the morning and a few hours later, I'll feel wet enough on my rear so that I return to the rest room and clean myself with toilet paper. Always brown fluid, sometimes yellowish. On rare occasions, I might need to do this twice. After 4-5 hours pass, the problem stops. It only starts up again after passing stools.

Does anyone else have a problem like this? The doctors I have seen do not seem to encounter this much which makes me worry that this might be more abnormal than IBS.

This isnt really incontinence. I can control my bowel movements, it's just after using the toilet, very very slow leaking usually occurs.

Thanks for any insight you can give m!!


----------



## ter (Oct 25, 2012)

Nobody can help????


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

is it actually brown fluid? try to change to black underwear, maybe you could see some white stuff


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I dont have that problem,but Im ASSUMING you do have fecal incontinence.Dont know what to tell you,but to see a gastro to help you.


----------



## missjay (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello all,

For all those suffering and feeling as if you've come to the end of your tether, I have good news for you. I'm a living testimony that the power of cure is right on your hands. Click the below link to follow my story. You don't have to live in that condition. God's purpose for all human beings is to live a happy and healthy life. Thank you.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/161514-all-of-you-will-be-cured-now/


----------

